# Wow...



## _withoutYou (Jul 27, 2006)

my heart has just dropped... i'm in a state of shock right now. i don't really want to go into details but my chest feels so heavy at the moment. i don't know exactly why i'm posting this... maybe i just need some type of "cheer-up-it's-going-to-be-okay" reassurance. but i do have a question.

have you ever been involved with AND had feelings for someone who has turned out to be a LIE... yeah, a lie, a delusion... not the person you thought they were.

it's like, where do you go from here?

any kind words would be appreciated.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 27, 2006)

Yes.



Hang in there!


----------



## _withoutYou (Jul 27, 2006)

> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> This feeling is just so overwhealming...


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *_withoutYou*


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> This feeling is just so overwhealming...


 You're more than welcome, sweetness. I'm sorry. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## WhitneyF (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm terribly sorry you're going through whatever it is you're going through. I don't know about a person's identity being a total lie, but I do know about lies and they hurt more than anything. Trust means so much, so I definitely understand why you're hurting right now.

I wish you the best in getting through this though. If you need someone to talk to you can always PM me. Much love to you!


----------



## kerri_greenuk (Jul 27, 2006)

to be who we are is the hardest thing in the world, and to meet someone and to really know them for who they really are is a special thing. So hang in there and you will know when you meet that person they are special.


----------



## pieced (Jul 27, 2006)

I understand the sense of and elephant sitting on your chest and feeling the pressure of not being able to breath because of a certain bad news you have recieved, I know know exactly what that feels like. It takes time, and times will heal the shock and sadness. Promise...


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm sorry you're feeling that way sweetie! To answer your question, YES, I have had the misfortune of being with someone who TOTALLY wasn't what they appeared to be... I now receive child support from him regularly... Don't worry sweetie, there's other fish in the sea and I'm sure one will come swimming by you sometime soon


----------



## PerfectMistake (Jul 27, 2006)

I know exactly how you feel, and it is pretty disappointing. I guess that's part of being a girl? Who knows, but it's still not fair!

The best thing is we are all strong enough to pull through and come out on top! Keep you pretty face up - and just remember "What goes around comes around"!


----------



## LilDee (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm sorry for the way you feel hun! Lies hurt, and it sux when it's from someone you love! hang in there!


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 27, 2006)

yes! it was and still is what i consider the greatest display of betrayal and deception. but i'm in a better place. so i'm glad i got out of it before it was too late! hang in there!


----------



## kaeisme (Jul 27, 2006)

Sure..it's heartwrenching...but hopefully you can get through it soon...


----------



## MACGoddess (Jul 27, 2006)

Take a deep breath sweetie, it WILL be ok! I know what you are going through believe me, and it gets better, you just have to calm yourself, then think of what you want to do with this new info.

YOU have to decide, don't let the other person convince you into doing something that you don't want to!


----------



## Saja (Jul 27, 2006)

We all go through that at some point in our lives. Its hard, but it is something you can overcome. It makes you stronger, and if you let it, a better judge of charecter. Do not let it make you unable to trust. Im only 23 , but I can tell you that in the years between 18 and 25 , so much in your life changes. In a few years, you will look back at it as a life lesson, and I promise youll survive!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 27, 2006)

I've been there and know how ya feel. I'm so sorry you're going through this right now but just know that it will get better and like saja said, make you stronger. We're all here for you! Big hugs to you!


----------



## Leza1121 (Jul 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *_withoutYou* my heart has just dropped... i'm in a state of shock right now. i don't really want to go into details but my chest feels so heavy at the moment. i don't know exactly why i'm posting this... maybe i just need some type of "cheer-up-it's-going-to-be-okay" reassurance. but i do have a question.have you ever been involved with AND had feelings for someone who has turned out to be a LIE... yeah, a lie, a delusion... not the person you thought they were.

it's like, where do you go from here?

any kind words would be appreciated.









Hi,
Know that however you are feeling now, there's also a very valuable lesson in there too.






Don't worry, we are here for you!


----------



## KimC2005 (Jul 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *_withoutYou* my heart has just dropped... i'm in a state of shock right now. i don't really want to go into details but my chest feels so heavy at the moment. i don't know exactly why i'm posting this... maybe i just need some type of "cheer-up-it's-going-to-be-okay" reassurance. but i do have a question.have you ever been involved with AND had feelings for someone who has turned out to be a LIE... yeah, a lie, a delusion... not the person you thought they were.

it's like, where do you go from here?

any kind words would be appreciated.









I think this is probably the worst feeling in the whole entire world. I'm sure at some point in most people's lives they have faced some sort of betrayal of another person. It is hard when you love somebody to move past it.. I have kinda been where you are but maybe not to the extent where you are.. If you need to talk feel free to PM me.


----------



## _withoutYou (Jul 28, 2006)

Aw thank you girles!



Reading all of your replies brings me some comfort... that's what I need, comfort to believe that everything should be okay.


----------



## Kelly (Jul 29, 2006)

My heart goes out to you. Hang in there! It will get better. Oh and yes, I've had that happen and your heart will mend, it will take a little time. Just be thankful you found out now, rather than even later into the relationship. Just keep leanin on your fellow MuTers, as you know everyone here cares deeply for each others well beings.

Take care and keep your head up!


----------



## jayleelah (Jul 29, 2006)

I know how you feel! I've been there a few years ago. It's really hard when you discover it but only time will heal your pain.

Be strong, we're all here for you sweetie.


----------



## mmonroemaniac (Aug 2, 2006)

ive felt that feeling before, you feel so helpless and useless to do anything... hang on in there... and look after yourself


----------



## babydoll1209 (Aug 2, 2006)

What is your most comfort food? time to treat yourself so well now. I hope it work on you since i always works on me. I treat myself with chocolate and ice cream whenever i'm down and hopeless. We are with you sweetie


----------

